# CRC QD Electronics cleaner safe to clean MAF hot film sensor ?



## dublinerie (Jan 7, 2006)

As the title states. How far do you hold the spray away from the sensor to prevent damage ? Little helpful hints appreciated .


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: CRC QD Electronics cleaner safe to clean MAF hot film sensor ? (dublinerie)*

that stuff is safe - though, I think it was in the latest grassroots magazine, I think I saw they released a new product from CRC specifically designed for MAF's...beats me as to what the difference is as the old stuff I _think_ says its for use on MAF's.








There's really no precaution, leave it a few inches away, and just hose it down...let it dry thoroughly and hook it back up.
If your paranoid about breaking it, you could buy 91% alcohol at a drug store, fill up a zip-lock bag, and drop the MAF into it...swish it around, take it out, let it air dry for a few hours (just to be safe), then toss it back in the car.


----------



## dublinerie (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: CRC QD Electronics cleaner safe to clean MAF hot film sensor ? ([email protected])*

Thanks Steve!
I think I will just give the "QD" a try.
I actually tried to send an e mail to CRC customer service and never got a reply about this very question.


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: CRC QD Electronics cleaner safe to clean MAF hot film sensor ? (dublinerie)*

CRC QD cleaner blows the alcohol trick out of the water...


----------



## dublinerie (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: CRC QD Electronics cleaner safe to clean MAF hot film sensor ? (digitalhippie)*

Thanks for the info digitalhippie!


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

THis stuff's the nuts. Its what I use on my MAF.


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

tdogg - that's not the QD (plastic safe) one pictured there... I'd be careful around the plastic parts with that...


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

Its fine.
I've used it on my MAF and everything electrical on my car for over 3 years.


----------

